# dog kennels in fargo



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

looking for a place to put my dog for a couple of weeks any around fargo


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

the wife works over at roversplay house on main ave. by NODAK and they take really good care of the dogs over there, as long as your dog is up todate on its shots and get along with other dogs you'll be ok. the place is VERY clean too. If i needed to board my labs thats whare i would go and im very picky about my labs. Go check them out they'll treat ya right ask for whitney and she will show you the place and answer any Questions you have tell her Scott sent ya. :thumb:


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

http://www.rrv.net/bedandbiscuit/pumpkin.htm

I kept a couple dogs at the Bed and Biscuit in Barnesville, good place!! :beer:


----------

